# Difference between a Motorbike and an Autocycle?



## Tikibar (Jan 6, 2019)

The prewar B10, DX, and Cantilever models have different frames and other differences that are pretty obvious. 
But when it comes to the straight bars, what is the difference between the prewar Schwinn straight bar models for "Motorbike" and "Autocycle"?

Is there a difference in the frame, such as straight vs curved down tube, overall length/shape, or grounding screw?

Or is it more to do with the accessories, such as tank, carrier, standard vs deluxe, etc?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 8, 2019)

*A few thousand dollars these days ... Options are the difference .. drum brake ... Pogo seat .. Jewel tank .. fender light or fender bomb with dual lights .. speedo crossbar .. the list goes on ...  *


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 8, 2019)

Here are pics from the 1937 catalog


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2019)

thanks for asking, now I know the difference as well!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 9, 2019)

Motorbike is base model I guess, add a front drum and it’s a cycle plane, add more awesome accessories and it’s an Autocycle


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2019)

The chassis was basically the same, but each had their own model designation, and could be optioned out any way the customer wanted.
The 36 models were different frames, with the Autocycle getting a curved downtube.
Then in 38 the Autocycle primarily became Cantilever frame models and the Motorbike kept the straightbar frame.
After that, the Motorbike designation got dropped, and the Autocycle just seemed to be a generic term for any fully equipped model Schwinn.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 9, 2019)

Just to build on what @cyclingday mentioned above. I always thought whoever wrote the copy for the 38 catalog had a sweet spot in their heart for the good old SA207. Despite getting a mere half page of real estate they still mention that it is the “ultimate” when fully equipped.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 9, 2019)

I've been wondering what to call my bikes, so thanks all for the inputs!

Seems I have some motorbikes and am working up to cycleplane and autocycle. At this point, I'm just happy to have fenders!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2019)

Even though the term Cycleplane appears sporadically throughout the years.
The collector jargon generally refers to a Cycleplane being primarily a 1935 model Motorbike, and to a lesser degree, the 1936 model.
If someone says Cycleplane to me, the image of a 1935 Double Diamond frame Motorbike is what congers up in my mind.
They did revive the name in the postwar years for the straightbar model that would become the Hornet during the  Bug Bikes phase, but virtually nobody refers to those bikes as Cycleplanes.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 9, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> They did revive the name in the postwar years for the straightbar model that would become the Hornet during the  Bug Bikes phase, but virtually nobody refers to those bikes as Cycleplanes.








“Cycelplane” actually.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you Marty for actually answering Tikibar's questions; your answer helps a newbie such as myself understand the "mysteries of Schwinn" much better.  Great question Tikibar!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2019)

I never noticed that spelling before.
Too funny!
I stand corrected.
Cy-CEL-plane.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 9, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I never noticed that spelling before.
> Too funny!
> I stand corrected.
> Cy-CEL-plane.



dang schwinn advertisements got us all perplexed


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 19, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I never noticed that spelling before.
> Too funny!
> I stand corrected.
> Cy-CEL-plane.



I wonder if this is just the artists mistake. It also states that you can get a CYCELOCK. ??


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 19, 2019)

aasmitty757 said:


> It also states that you can get a CYCELOCK. ??



I wonder  if there is an "AUTOCYCEL" hiding out there somewhere, too?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 19, 2019)

aasmitty757 said:


> I wonder if this is just the artists mistake. It also states that you can get a CYCELOCK. ??









For whatever reason that’s what it was always named. Odd but consistent....


----------

